# So, at what age is it ok to take my puppy on short walks?



## Joyb1313 (Dec 27, 2012)

I've read a lot of conflicting information. I see that it's not recommended to make your puppy run on sidewalk/pavement til around 6 months. I have also read that I should have started walking him a half mile per day at 8 weeks. I started doing that then read that he shouldn't be walked on the sidewalk to protect his hips. So, when exactly is it ok? We don't have a fence yet and so he can't just go out and free play in the yard. I'd love to be taking him on short walks.


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

We started Sage on short walks about 8wks of age. We have to walk her in the street as she isn't fully immunized and the grass is where all the other dogs pee and poo....

My rule of thumb was this. I walked at her pace, watched her for signs she was tired. If she sat down I picked her up and carried her, or if she was lagging behind I slowed down and let her set the pace. We started walking a half a block and are at 1-1 1/2 blocks at 11 wks of age two times a day. I've only had to carry her a few times and honestly make it a rule not to go farther than I'm willing to carry her, sometimes we just continually walk around the culdesac circle for a while.

Sage needs these walks, I have been sick this week and haven't been able to do them and we are both paying for it. She is a bit off her rocker today and I did take her for one walk already. DH will be home soon and take her for another...yay


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

I think 1/2 mile is too much for an 8 wk old. I carried her to the end of the soccer field behind my house, and let her walk back for about the first week. She was pretty much spent after that. 

It was probably about 3 months before she could do 1/2 mile. After that, we added distance weekly. She was doing 1-2 miles at about 4 months. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## goldentemperment (May 16, 2012)

I think you should take him for walks right away - especially if there are opportunities for him to meet new people on those walks. He'll tell you when he is done walking...he'll probably just lie down. I can't even count the times I took Ella for a walk, and had to carry her home because she just decided to lie down. I agree with others that 1/2 mile is too far for the first 3-4 months.


----------



## Dwyllis (Nov 22, 2012)

Hello. Puppies should definitely not be taken for walks in public places until they have had all three vaccinations, plus ten days after that to give them full protection against nasty, often fatal things like Parvo virus ....they can get that via direct or indirect contact with the virus & it is highly contagious. I know people take their puppies out before that, but they are taking a risk with their puppies life & can end up facing big vet bills. You can take your pup to puppy school for socialisation & to start basic training, but do make sure that the trainer checks vaccination cards of older dogs she trains in same area. It is hard to wait ....I have a big fully fenced back property, but I was dying to start taking Loki for walks. I thought I could do that as soon as he had his third vaccination at twelve weeks, but my vet told me to wait another ten days! Agony! Re the distance you walk your puppy ......only little walks initially & during these first few weeks before he goes out, is a great time to start getting him used to collar & lead & walking on the lead ...you can do that indoors, & it can take a few days to get a puppy used to walking on a lead. I have not heard that walking on pavements causes problems with hips. I know that walking them too far or for too long while they are young, can be damaging. I started Loki off on short walks morning & evening just up the road & back, & then we advanced to walking around one residential block .....as he got older & stronger, it became two blocks & then three blocks by the time he was around four & a half months old ......usually his morning walk & two blocks in the evening. Just recently, as his energy levels have increased, we now do four blocks on our morning walk, & my husband does three blocks in the evening. Our four block walk takes us from between 30-40 mins, depending on how many stops for sniffing he does, or how many people he meets up with for a smooch. Alternate days, I try to take him for a romp in the park for around an hour, in place of the morning walk. Then at weekends he will usually get a couple of hours playing at the beach, or river, or a leisurely stroll through native bush reserves. You probably already know that exercise should not be done after eating ....I walk Loki before his breakfast & my husband walks him before his dinner. Wait at least one hour after eating, if you walk him after a meal ....two hours would be better.


----------



## Nairb (Feb 25, 2012)

Since parvo isn't common where I live, the vet said it was fine to take Bella out. Others did as well, including the breeder, trainer, etc. We just used common sense. Actually, she only needed two sets of shots for puppy class. Get you vet's opinion on that one. 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Mayve (Aug 21, 2012)

Dwyllis is right about the vaccinations, in a high parvo area I wouldn't have walked Sage at all.

I would ask your vet about the instances of disease in your area, parvo is a concern here but not like say Texas. I wouldn't walk my dog in high dog area's, thus walking on the street as opposed to the grass etc. Pet stores are a no no unless you carry the pup etc etc etc....


----------



## Seagodess (Dec 6, 2012)

We have been taking Milla on short walks almost every day since we've had her. She walks with us to DS's bus stop about a block away. She does just fine. On days its not raining (very rare here) we sometimes go to the park about 2-3 blocks. She walks/runs the whole way to and from and runs around the park. She sometimes sits to chew on a stick, but not for more than a minute or two. We dont force her, she does it all on her own. She will then come home and run around. She doesn't get tired often.


----------

